# 2005 LeMond Delivery



## kwdlrd (Dec 9, 2004)

Does anyone know what's up with delivery on the 2005 LeMond's? Specifically, the Tourmalet? I placed an order with my LBS in August and I still have not seen it. It seems the LBS is doing all they can do. Is there some delay that people are aware of?


----------



## Budious (Aug 24, 2004)

kwdlrd said:


> Does anyone know what's up with delivery on the 2005 LeMond's? Specifically, the Tourmalet? I placed an order with my LBS in August and I still have not seen it. It seems the LBS is doing all they can do. Is there some delay that people are aware of?


Get your shop to call their inside rep, they usually have an ETA estimates for all models, and could give you a reason on the hold up.


----------



## Le_Penguin (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm waiting for a Tourmalet myself. The explanation my LBS has gotten from their LeMond rep is that the frames are built in ascending order. So supposedly if I were 5'7" instead of 6'2", I'd be sittin pretty...

Good luck to us all, I guess.


----------



## kwdlrd (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm waiting for a Tourmalet myself. The explanation my LBS has gotten from their LeMond rep is that the frames are built in ascending order. So supposedly if I were 5'7" instead of 6'2" said:


> Unfortunately, I'm 5'9" and still haven't seen mine!


----------

